# New Pots and Pans



## Disir (Jan 6, 2019)

I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Disir said:


> I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?



  Do you have a Costco membership?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 6, 2019)

Disir said:


> I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?



I bought a set of Food Network cookware a few years back at Kohls. It's basically Calphalon. 

Food Network™ 10-pc. Hard-Anodized Nonstick Aluminum Cookware Set

Good quality. Honestly I use cast iron most of the time these days, but this is good cookware for a decent price.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

You can get a pretty nice set for around $260 that has everything you need.
  Hell,the membership is worth their meats and seafood alone.
You can get a prime packer brisket for $60 bucks!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2019)

Disir said:


> I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?



Instant Pot


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

The Gold membership is $60 bucks a year! You'll save that much in meat alone.
  Here's a very cheap set that fills most people's needs.

Costco Wholesale


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

The stuff is rock solid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 6, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?
> ...




While a kitchen essential, certainly not a substitute for quality cookware.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 6, 2019)

I would consider this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009JXPS6U/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Disir (Jan 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?
> ...



No. There is a Costco about 2 hours away.  I have thought about getting a membership before.  I know they have have some good stuff.  
Ok.  Thanks,


----------



## Disir (Jan 6, 2019)

saveliberty said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?
> ...



I have one!


----------



## Disir (Jan 6, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I would consider this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-MCP-12N-Multiclad-Stainless-12-Piece/dp/B009JXPS6U/?tag=aboutcom02thespruceeats-20&ascsubtag=4077248|thespruceeats.com|||80,10,85|1|



That's nice.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 6, 2019)

Disir said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I would consider this:
> ...




Stainless is hard to clean, that's my only issue with it.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 6, 2019)

Check out Pampered Chef. Their stuff is expensive, but I still have non-stick cookware after years of use. Every other brand of non-stick cookware I've had wore out within a year.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 6, 2019)

Borillar said:


> Check out Pampered Chef. Their stuff is expensive, but I still have non-stick cookware after years of use. Every other brand of non-stick cookware I've had wore out within a year.




For more expensive cookware, I would go with Le Creuset - I love the enamel covered cash iron for cooking.   And it lasts forever!


----------



## Disir (Jan 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You can get a pretty nice set for around $260 that has everything you need.
> Hell,the membership is worth their meats and seafood alone.
> You can get a prime packer brisket for $60 bucks!!!



Ok. Crazy question. Do you have to buy all of that meat at once or can you get smaller amounts?


----------



## fncceo (Jan 6, 2019)

Disir said:


> I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?



Mauviel is always a good choice.


----------



## Disir (Jan 6, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?
> ...



I can't begin to justify any where in my brain purchasing Mauviel. Hell, I can't identify any justification for purchasing Le Creuset.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



   Yep...
And impossible to season unlike cast iron or carbon steel.

   I have a lot of De-Buyer cookware from france(yes I'm holding my nose)and it kicks ass!!
    While it's quite expensive it'll last a lifetime.
de Buyer Mineral "B" Fry Pan

  Ordered a Field the other day for $160 and still waiting for it to show up.
The Field Company - Smoother, Lighter Cast Iron Skillets

   Stargazer is also an up and coming cast iron pan.
Home | Stargazer Cast Iron

     If you can find the old cast iron you'll see the difference between a Lodge and say a Griswold or Wagner.

  These new cast pans as in the Field and Stargazer are bringing back the old quality.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Disir said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



   The Wife and I have two pieces of Le Creuset.
The Oval roaster which we paid around $400 for and the oval fry pan which was $280.
   It's by far the best cookware we own.


----------



## Disir (Jan 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I love Le Creuset. I just cannot justify purchasing it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Disir said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



   Buy top quality in the pans/pots/roasters you use the most.
Go half ass on the others.
    Thats how the Wife and I work. A good roaster is gold as well as a good fry pan.
   A pot to heat some bullshit doesnt need to be top of the line.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Disir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...




  Like I said in a later post.
Buy the good stuff in what you use the most and go half ass in the rest.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Disir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



   We bought the roaster for yard bird and beef and the oval fry pan for blackening large fish fillets.
   We love those dishes so it's worth it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Again though...
Spend the $60 bucks and get a Costco membership.
   The Kirkland set is well worth it as well as the meat prices.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?
> ...




   I've got a few Calphalon pans and they work quite well.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Disir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You can get a pretty nice set for around $260 that has everything you need.
> ...



   You can buy whatever amount you want.
The butchershop is beyond belief!!! If you love meat or seafood ya need to check it out.
   I'm a food snob and I'm shocked at the quality for the price!!!
They'll let you walk around and check out the prices without a membership....but I promise you'll turn around and go back to the desk and sign up and circle back around.

   The Wife and I turned up our nose for years when it came to Costco because you really dont save much money on household items........but there are things that make it well worth your while.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 6, 2019)

Mr. Clean Magic Erasers will clean it right up.





Uncensored2008 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2019)

Hell they have a places around here called 10 box which is ten percent above wholesale. Ribeye steaks for four dollars a pound, got a Prime rib roast for same price per pound..Pots and pans the cost should reflect the quality you need to last a lifetime so it depends how old you are and how much you spend..I've have the same pots and pans for twenty five years.Did get a new pressure cooker for canning.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Mr. Clean Magic Erasers will clean it right up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do the copper metal pads.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 6, 2019)

Nice thing about these is they don’t leave any scratches and you don’t need a ton of muscle power.  I use them on everything you can think of.





Moonglow said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Clean Magic Erasers will clean it right up.
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Nice thing about these is they don’t leave any scratches and you don’t need a ton of muscle power.  I use them on everything you can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use them also and they do work wonders I have heavy water so it really stains he pans when I make  heavy isotope water.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Disir 
Go to your local grocer and check the price of a Prime Brisket in the 12 to 14 lb range.
........then check your local Costco.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir
> Go to your local grocer and check the price of a Prime Brisket in the 12 to 14 lb range.
> ........then check your local Costco.


What is your cut for the heavy promo?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Disir
> ...



    Whats your cut for the heavy sucking action of your vacuum lips?
   And will you replace the chrome on my trailer hitch?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You don't have chrome on that new truck bumper that's galvanized plastic...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



   Who said anything about my bumper? It has a lifetime warranty unless I wreck it. Or you suck off the industrial coating,whichever comes first.
   The ball on the other hand....keep your lips off my ball!!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Again don't ride out on a plain a negativity the finish will fall off...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 6, 2019)

I’m sorry, but that reminded me of this on live pd last night.  Wish I could embed here, the doorbell molester, I mean the doorbell licker.  Lol
Liveleak.com - Doorbell licker on Live PD
Here it is




HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



If ya made any sense you might have a good response.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 6, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Come on!!! Really!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



   Ya have to post in plain english or your post falls flat.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 7, 2019)

unless you spend a few hundred dollars for a large set, you probably will not get a good set of pots and pans...

my mom bought me my heavy gauge stainless steel set about 15 years ago....  can't remember who they are from, but I know I would have never spent the money she had spent, on any pots and pans...  and she and I have gotten her money's worth, and some!  I was buying pots and pans on the cheap every few years... cuz they needed replacing and got shabby, and bottoms beveled, but not these...  holy Moses, these pots are gonna be around after I die!

I must say, and agree with uncensored and herewegoagain, I have one Calphalon pan, the shape of a wok and I have had it 16 years, use it all the time,  and it is good as new!  Very pleased with my purchase!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2019)

Care4all said:


> unless you spend a few hundred dollars for a large set, you probably will not get a good set of pots and pans...
> 
> my mom bought me my heavy gauge stainless steel set about 15 years ago....  can't remember who they are from, but I know I would have never spent the money she had spent, on any pots and pans...  and she and I have gotten her money's worth, and some!  I was buying pots and pans on the cheap every few years... cuz they needed replacing and got shabby, and bottoms beveled, but not these...  holy Moses, these pots are gonna be around after I die!
> 
> I must say, and agree with uncensored and herewegoagain, I have one Calphalon pan, the shape of a wok and I have had it 16 years, use it all the time,  and it is good as new!  Very pleased with my purchase!




Ageed...
While I have better performing cookware than the Calphalon it's still a very good pan for the money.
  I wouldnt hesitate to buy a whole set but I'd still buy the few I really like in a higher grade.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Gold membership is $60 bucks a year! You'll save that much in meat alone.
> Here's a very cheap set that fills most people's needs.
> 
> Costco Wholesale


What?  Are you a Costco sales person?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2019)

Disir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Unless you are out in the boonies or have a 400 sq ft pantry places like Costco are a rip off.  I can find cheap gas and everything else I need at the same price or cheaper within a two mile radius of where I live and I do not have to pay for the privilege of shopping........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The Gold membership is $60 bucks a year! You'll save that much in meat alone.
> ...



  Nope.
But anyone who knows anything about cooking or BBQing knows it's the best place to shop for meat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   Not if you're shopping for meats and seafood. Your local grocer cant touch the quality of costco for the price.
   It's the main reason I signed up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I know quite a bit about cooking and I still have no reason to pay for the privilege of shopping besides if it's the same meats/poultry sold at Super Walmarts and other similar outlets......  Not interested......


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The Gold membership is $60 bucks a year! You'll save that much in meat alone.
> ...


Watch out here comes the gay fantasy accusations..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



   Your loss.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I did the math decades ago I've also checked out their meat and poultry quality......  I'm not losing anything but I am saving money by not shopping there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Twinks or papa bears?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  Millions of cooks and BBQers say different.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Most BBQer's don't spend $1500 on a device to cook meat.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Texican bears aka Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  LOL....
Thats why theres BBQ message boards all over the net filled with people who do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Good for them but millions have been wrong before.........


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 7, 2019)

Let's see, mine cost less than ten dollars because I use a grill and three 8x8x16 inch blocks or cmu...and the wood to burn is free....Still turns out the way you likes it...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



   Yep...just look how many progressives and liberals we have here in America for the perfect example.
    Fortunately most BBQers are conservative.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



We have quite a few Le Creuset pieces:

- 4 dutch ovens ranging from 2.7qts up to 7.25 
- 2 sauce pans - small and medium

We also have a frying pan and a grill pan - but never use those.

We've had most of these for about 15 years.  I'd love to get the 13 qt round dutch oven and a couple of oval ones someday....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 7, 2019)

Disir said:


> I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?



Just my opinion... there are two ways to achieve "inexpensive".
1) Buy lower price...but accept the fact you will have to replace items multiple times in your lifetime. Short-term savings, but long-term you spend more.
2) Buy high quality/high cost that will last a lifetime+. High cost, but over the years is less than buying a new set every 6-8 years.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 7, 2019)

boedicca said:


> We have quite a few Le Creuset pieces:
> 
> - 4 dutch ovens ranging from 2.7qts up to 7.25
> - 2 sauce pans - small and medium
> ...



I have an orange 5.5qt. dutch oven I bought in my 20's. I will soon be 54 and it is still in great condition. t is over 30 years old.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2019)

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



  The stuff is amazing. We dont use them often because they were bought for specific dishes we like.
  You cant beat the roaster for yardbird or a nice roast.
Bought the oval pan specifically for making blackened fish.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 7, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > We have quite a few Le Creuset pieces:
> ...




That is awesome!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 7, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?
> ...


I always use option number two cause I don't plan on dying. I inherited some old pans from the passing of my grandma a decade ago and the old pans are better built than any of the new ones. My Ma uses nothing but the copper brand of pans for oil less cooking..


----------



## boedicca (Jan 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




We use ours a lot, especially the smaller dutch oven and the sauce pans.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


My original point, that you're so obviously missing is if member shopping clubs fits your needs and budget then go for it, if not then don't.  No need to defend your preference from a perceived attack..........  Of course once you start defending your preference from a perceived attack the fun begins......


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 7, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > We have quite a few Le Creuset pieces:
> ...


I use a pressure cooker for those items.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2019)

My skillets are cast iron, properly seasoned the rest is Revereware (copper bottoms) that I've been using for decades.  No complaints here.  I tried Calphalon for years, personally don't like it, aluminium doesn't cook evenly.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 7, 2019)

I recall reading about the auction of Marilyn Monroe's personal items.  It included a set of yellow Le Creuset, which sold for over $25K!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 7, 2019)

My set....
Orange Le Crueset 5.5 Dutch oven... da Bomb. Just simply the best. You can't harm these things if you tried. Mine is over 30 years old and has one tiny enamel chip on the handle, don't remember what even happened. 
All Clad Stainless set...general stuff. Excellent...but a little hard to clean.
Anolon Advanced 12" frying pan...large, deep and with continuous rounded edge for easy flip stirring. Love this pan. I bought it for the large size..I think $60.
Update 16" Stainless Frying pan...yep 16". I use it when cooking for 6-8 people. Paid close to $100 for it but it is an indestructible beast.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm looking forward to the arrival of my new Field #10 cast iron pan.
   A little pricey at $160 but I've heard great things about em.

Field Cast Iron Skillet


----------



## Disir (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you all very much for your advice.  I spent so much time at the Costco site I almost booked a trip to Italy. I may just break down and buy some Le Crueset.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> My skillets are cast iron, properly seasoned the rest is Revereware (copper bottoms) that I've been using for decades.  No complaints here.  I tried Calphalon for years, personally don't like it, aluminium doesn't cook evenly.



    Most of my stuff is cast of all makes and steel De Buyer pans.
I have a few Calphalon and they do okay for basic stuff but anywhere I want a pan that holds heat it's cast.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I'm looking forward to the arrival of my new Field #10 cast iron pan.
> A little pricey at $160 but I've heard great things about em.
> 
> Field Cast Iron Skillet



To each his own.
I despise cast iron pans. Too heavy to properly and evenly pan fry foods and keep evenly seasoned.
The best method of pan frying is tossing to both evenly cook and evenly season/flavor.
Cast iron is waay too heavy to do this unless you have herculean wrist.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 13, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to the arrival of my new Field #10 cast iron pan.
> ...



  I've never seen anyone tossing a couple of steaks.
And for baking you cant beat cast iron.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No but for steaks, the best method is to tip the pan and spoon the butter over the top almost continuously.
I am glad you like cast, if that is how you like to do it - 5 stars.
Just for me, I like the control of stainless for cook top, and enamel coated cast iron for oven.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 13, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



  I love my Le Creuset but plane old cast iron when properly prepped and seasoned kicks ass.
    The old cast pans came nice and slick,the new ones require some work to make them serviceable.
   A good sanding followed by sugar blasting leaves a great surface for the polymerized oils to attach to.

    The new pan I ordered is built the way the old pans were made...nice and slick.


----------



## Larsky (Jan 15, 2019)

All-Clad. Worth every penny.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 15, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



 Well thats a given.
But your stainless is no match for cast when it comes to searing.
   If you tip that stainless pan you immediately lose heat while the cast iron retains it.
   I use all kinds of cookware,from stainless,cast iron,Calphalon,De Buyer steel from France as well as Le Creuset and the non stick set I bought from Costco which is surprisingly good stuff.

   You use the proper cookware for the job. I'd never try and make cornbread in a stainless pan just like i'd never sear a steak in one.

   Ya wanna stir fry some veggies or saute some onions stainless is fine or steel is fine.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 15, 2019)

Disir said:


> I need a new set of pots and pans with tight fitting lids. I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it. What do  recommend?



Copper chef! 3 things from them and..

Oh what's that stuff? Gah..brb..
Club or Corell.

The Copper Chef stuff works very well. Going on 4 years with an Orgreenic pan, but Copper Chef and the granite thing is better.

Oh! Revereware. Paul Revere was a metalsmith. My biggest pot is Revereware.


----------

